# spin



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Με τη σημασία από την οποία προέκυψαν οι _spin doctors_, οι επικοινωνιολόγοι που χειραγωγούν την πληροφόρηση, κάνουν το μαύρο άσπρο, εξωραΐζουν (ή ωραιοποιούν) καταστάσεις κ.λπ.

Από Wikipedia:
In public relations, spin is form of *propaganda*, achieved through providing an interpretation of an event or campaign to persuade public opinion in favor or against a certain organization or public figure. While traditional public relations may also rely on creative presentation of the facts, "spin" often, though not always, implies disingenuous, deceptive and/or highly manipulative tactics.

Politicians are often accused by their opponents of claiming to be honest and seek the truth while using spin tactics to *manipulate* public opinion.[...]​
Πώς θα το λέγαμε, μονολεκτικά, μοντέρνα, που να μην είναι »προπαγάνδα»; Ιδίως στο Age of spin. Εποχή της ρητορικής; Του εξωραϊσμού της πληροφόρησης;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2009)

"Μαγείρεμα" πληροφοριών; Χειραγώγηση;


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2009)

Τα τελευταία χρόνια στα ελληνικά έχει ανθίσει το "επικοινωνιακός", όχι μόνο με την έννοια 'ο αναφερόμενος στην επικοινωνία', αλλά και με την έννοια 'ο σχετικός με το σπιν' ή σε αντιδιαστολή με το 'ουσιαστικά'. Παράδειγμα, από την τελευταία ανακοίνωση Βγενόπουλου:
_σε μια ατυχή και άκομψη προσπάθεια να επηρεάσουν τη Δικαιοσύνη και την κοινή γνώμη και να κλείσουν επικοινωνιακά μια υπόθεση που επί της ουσίας άρχισε σήμερα να διερευνάται.
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα

Προσπαθώ να βρω ή να φτιάξω κάτι από το στρεψο- της στρεψοδικίας, αλλά το μοναδικό ανέμπνευστο στο οποίο γυρνάω και ξαναγυρνάω είναι μια απλή *στρεψία για την πράξη και οι *στρεψίες για τους spin doctors.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Σε άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει σε αγγλική εφημερίδα τα παλιά χρόνια (τότε που τσάρος του σπινιαρίσματος ήταν ο Άλισταιρ Κάμπελ, δημοσιοσχεσίτης του Μπλαιρ), έλεγαν ότι οι σπινοδόχτορες υπάρχουν από την αρχαιότητα, μόνο που τότε τους λέγανε σοφιστές. 
Χμ, δεν είναι δυνατό, οι ΑΗΠ κάποια λέξη θα είχαν, αφού είχαν το φαινόμενο. 
Δρ 7χ, το στρεψοδίκης δεν σημαίνει ούτως ή άλλως αυτόν που κάνει το άσπρο μαύρο;
Δηλαδή, δεν είναι η λέξη που ψάχνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δρ 7χ, το στρεψοδίκης δεν σημαίνει ούτωw ή άλλως αυτόν που κάνει το άσπρο μαύρο; Δηλαδή, δεν είναι η λέξη που ψάχνουμε;


Τα λεξικά δίνουν *στρεψόδικος*, αλλά σκέφτηκα να φτιάχναμε κάτι μοντέρνο για ένα μοντέρνο φαινόμενο...:)


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Μα δεν είναι μοντέρνο φαινόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Στις προσθήκες του OED έχουμε την εξής παρουσίαση της σημασίας:

 Add: [2.] g. _fig_. A bias or slant on information, intended to create a favourable impression when it is presented to the public; an interpretation or viewpoint. Freq. in phr. *to put a positive (negative, etc.) spin on*. _colloq_. (chiefly U.S. Pol.). 
1978 _Guardian Weekly_ 22 Jan. 18/1 The CIA can be an excellent source [of information], though, like every other, its offerings must be weighed for factuality and spin. 1979 _Washington Post_ 15 Mar. a17/2 American spokesman Jody Powell gave a press briefing and put a negative spin on the talks.    1980 _N.Y. Times_ 7 Sept. i. 35/1 President Carter's chief economist‥tried to put a positive spin on what has generally been perceived as a dismal economic picture.    1984 _USA Today_ 6 Apr. 3d/1 New England Monthly is resolutely Yankee in its subject matter, with a spin that suggests it is for and by that generation we've been hearing so much about lately.    1989 _Independent_ 1 June 9 None of the ‘collies’ believes Mr Baker. In the American political vernacular, he is trying to put a ‘spin’ on the Bush triumph.

[9.] *spin doctor *_Pol. colloq_. (orig. U.S.), a political press agent or publicist employed to promote a favourable interpretation of events to journalists.
1984 _N.Y. Times_ 21 Oct. iv. 22/1 They won't be just press agents trying to impart a favorable spin to a routine release. They'll be the *Spin Doctors, senior advisers to the candidates.    1988 _Globe & Mail_ (Toronto) 24 Oct. a1/3 Some of the spin doctors (whose nickname is believed to come from baseball, where pitchers put spin on a ball to control its direction) will be using cellular phones to call in policy specialists.    1990 _Maclean's Mag_. 2 Apr. 11/3 We were treated to the insights of Elliott Abrams,‥the administration's most versatile spin doctor on Nicaraguan affairs.

hence *spin-doctoring* n. 
1986 _Washington Post_ 7 Aug. a1/2 Today the competing camps engaged in a game of persuasion and perception: ‘*spin doctoring’, as the craft of explaining to reporters what really happened is known in political circles.    1990 _Sunday Tel_. 17 June 21/8 For the first time in living memory, Tory Central Office handled an election campaign successfully, and it was not all spin-doctoring.​


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Σπιν: ο μονόλογος του Μάρκου Αντώνιου στον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα του Σαίξπηρ (αλλά και το αληθινό περιστατικό).


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Συμφωνώ, από τον καιρό του αίνου και του διθύραμβου βαστά η έννοια, αλλά, όταν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί ο όρος _The Age of Spin_, καλούμαστε να βρούμε έναν όρο που να σηματοδοτεί τη σημερινή εποχή. Φοβάμαι ότι το μόνο που έχω ως τώρα είναι «η εποχή των επικοινωνιολόγων».


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Η εποχή που γίνεται το άσπρο μαύρο/ η νύχτα μέρα;


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Σκόρπιες, ακατέργαστες ιδέες:
Εποχή των παραμυθάδων; Εποχή του παραμυθιάσματος; Της παραμυθίας; 
(Της παραμύθας όχι· αυτή είναι η πρέζα που σε παραμυθιάζει ότι είσαι στην κορυφή του κόσμου.)
Εποχή της διαστρέβλωσης της πληροφόρησης; Των επικοινωνιακών τερτιπιών (ή τεχνασμάτων); Του εξωραϊσμού της πληροφόρησης, που έγραψε κι ο Νίκελ στο #1; 

Αν και το _η εποχή των επικοινωνιολόγων_ εγώ μια χαρά το βρίσκω, καθώς οι _επικοινωνιολόγοι_ από την αρχή (ή και εξ αρχής) προσπαθούν φιλότιμα να κάνουν κακόσημο τον όρο που τους περιγράφει...


----------



## Jimakos (Dec 1, 2009)

Μήπως "Εποχή της Εξωραϊσμένης Προπαγάνδας";


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 2, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι η λέξη *λαμόγιο* είναι ότι πρέπει.
Τι κράχτης παπατζή, τι κράχτης πολιτικού! Το ίδιο είναι (απλά οι κράχτες των πολιτικών κονομάνε παραπάνω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2009)

Tapioco said:


> Νομίζω ότι η λέξη *λαμόγιο* είναι ότι πρέπει.



Σε παρόμοιο κόντεξτ, «η εποχή της μούφας»....


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 2, 2009)

Μονολεκτικά πολύ δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να βρεθεί κάτι.

Η εποχή των δημαγωγών της επικοινωνίας;
Η εποχή της μηντιακής/επικοινωνιακής δημαγωγίας;

Spin doctors=οι θαυματοποιοί/τα τζίνι της επικοινωνίας; (που προσεγγίζει κάτι που είχες πει εσύ nickel παλιότερα)


----------



## melody (Dec 2, 2009)

Γεια σoυ Nickel!

Τι λες για το 'η εποχή των τεχνασμάτων';


----------



## tuna (Dec 2, 2009)

+1 για την ιδέα του Αμβρόσιου: Η εποχή της επικοινωνιακής δημαγωγίας (ή Η εποχή της δημαγωγίας των μήντια).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Σε ερώτηση στο ProZ.com για το *cyberspin* (που πρέπει να σχετίζεται με αυτό το βιβλίο) πρότεινα κάποιες φλύαρες αποδόσεις όπως:
*η τέχνη της επικοινωνίας στο διαδίκτυο
η αξιοποίηση των νέων ψηφιακών τεχνολογιών για προβολή και προώθηση
η προβολή και προώθηση στο διαδίκτυο*

(Και, για πλάκα, τη μονολεκτική _διαδικτύ–ωση_, όπου ώση = ώθηση. :) )

Καμιά καλύτερη σκέψη;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 9, 2010)

Η *στρεψία για την πράξη και ο *στρεψίας για τον spin doctor που προτάθηκαν στην προηγούμενη σελίδα μου άρεσαν. Οπότε, cyberspin = ηλεστρεψία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2010)

Η εποχή των *στρεψειδώλων*.

και μην ξεχνάτε:
"Κάτω η διαλεκτική των *τεχνικών της εξουσίας*"!


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2012)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα διότι είδα στο protagon.gr άρθρο στο οποίο ο Α. Γαλδαδάς λέει πως στην εγχώρια δημοσιογραφική αργκό το ισοδύναμο των spin doctors είναι οι *γραμμιτζήδες*. 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=13621


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2012)

Το οποίο άρθρο θα μπορούσε να επιγράφεται: _*Γραμμιτζήδες και στωμύλοι, βάσανα που 'χει η αγάπη (για τη γλώσσα, βεβαίως βεβαίως)*_, αφού λίγο πιο κάτω συναντάμε την καταπληκτική σύναψη:

[...] ξέρετε χάρη στην ανεπροκοπιά του Πάγκαλου να παράγει έστω και έναν κόκκο χρήσιμου έργου έγινε τελικά η δουλειά του Αντιπροέδρου εκτός από καλοπληρωμένη και περιζήτητη, αφού ο Αντιπρόεδρος ταυτίστηκε στη συνείδησή μας απλά με τον στωμύλο σουλατσαδόρο [...]

Να ομολογήσω ότι για να καταλάβω αυτή τη σύναψη χρειάστηκα λεξικό, αφού δεν είχα ξαναδεί αυτή την περίεργη λέξη *σουλατσαδόρος*, που προφανώς από κάποια ιταλική ρίζα θα προέρχεται.

Ενώ η άλλη, ο _*στωμύλος*_, που την έχουμε καθημερινά μέσα στο στόμα μας... Ποιος είπε «φαγάς»; Καμία σχέση και να έρθεις αύριο με τον Δημητράκο σου. Εκεί θα δεις ότι σημαίνει _λίαν ομιλητικός, φλύαρος_ αλλά και _ευφραδής, γλαφυρός_. Θα δεις επίσης ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλες παράγωγες λέξεις της καθημερινότητάς μας, όπως στωμυλία (που μπορεί να είναι και _ευχάριστη_ πολυλογία, βέβαια) και στώμυλμα, στωμύλλω και στωμυλιοσυλλεκτάδης (που είναι, λέει, αυτός που συγκεντρώνει φλυαρίες, πολυλογίες).

_Αργόσχολο πολυλογά_ ήθελε να πει τον Πάγκαλο ο συντάκτης, αλλά όπως γνωρίζουμε, η τρισχιλιετής ημών γλώσσα κλπ κλπ. Κρίμα που έχασε την ευκαιρία να πολυτονίσει το άρθρο του, σήμερα. Αλλά γραμμιτζήδες με περισπωμένη κιόλας («μακρόν προ βραχέος περισπάται») γίνεται;

Συμπληρωματικά, αξίζει να προσθέσω ότι οι λέξεις _στωμύλος_, _στωμυλία_ υπάρχουν και στο ΛΣΑΝΕΓ (στα «Συνώνυμα») του Μπαμπινιώτη, στολισμένα με ένα μεγαλοπρεπέστατο μπλε αρχαιοπρ. (που θα πει αρχαιοπρεπώς, δηλαδή αν φοράμε χλαμύδα και χαιρετάμε τους φίλους μας στο στιλ «Τι τηνικάδε αφίξαι, ω Άλκη;»).


----------



## Earion (Mar 20, 2012)

Μήπως είχε θολά στο μυαλό του και την έκφραση *τοκιστής σουλατσαδόρος*;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2015)

Έχω την εξής περιγραφή μιας ταινίας:

It takes audiences on a satirically comedic yet illuminating ride into the heart of conjuring American spin. The filmmaker lifts the curtain on a secretive group of highly charismatic, silver-tongued pundits-for-hire.

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε για το conjuring American spin αυτό που προτάθηκε πιο πάνω; Εξωραϊσμένη προπαγάνδα;

Για το pundits-for-hire, τι θα προτείνατε; Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι οι διάφοροι τύποι που εμφανίζονται στα κανάλια ως ειδικοί, μόνο που στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πληρώνονται από συμφέροντα;


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2015)

Το εξωραϊσμένη είναι απαραίτητο; Προπαγάνδα δεν αρκεί;
Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, το μυαλό μου πάει στα παπαγαλάκια, αν και ο όρος αφορά κυρίως δημοσιογράφους._ Άκρως χαρισματικοί και ευφραδείς "ειδικοί με το αζημίωτο";_


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2015)

Βάζω το "εξωραϊσμένη" που εμφανίστηκε πιο πάνω, επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι το spin περιέχει αυτή τη διάσταση. Ότι δεν είναι απροκάλυπτη προπαγάνδα.


----------



## Lina (May 27, 2015)

Για το pundit for hire, μισθωμένοι κονδυλοφόροι. Επειδή είναι λίγο απαρχαιωμένο λόγω των κονδυλοφόρων, ίσως μισθωμένοι σοφοί;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2015)

Για το *pundits-for-hire*:
Περισσότερο «ειδικοί με το αζημίωτο» παρά «μισθωμένοι κονδυλοφόροι». Είναι οι διάφοροι εμπειρογνώμονες (και ψευτοεμπειρογνώμονες) που καταθέτουν τις απόψεις του σε τηλεπάνελ, ιστοσελίδες, ραδιόφωνα κλπ. «Αυθεντίες για μίσθωση» (μόνο που εμείς δεν το λέμε). 

Αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει το άλλο, το «conjuring American spin». Εκεί που σκαρφίζονται τις αμερικανιές; Τις διάφορες θεραπείες και τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας και το όλο πλέγμα αντιεπιστημονικής σκέψης της μόδας;


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2015)

...
 into the heart of conjuring American spin: στην καρδιά της αμερικανικής μονταζιέρας (spin machine)
/ του αμερικανικού χαλκείου «ειδήσεων» (παραποίησης της κοινής γνώμης) / του προπαγανδιστικού μηχανισμού στην Αμερική 

pundits-for-hire: οι επί πληρωμή ξερόλες


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2015)

Με το conjuring δίπλα είναι σα να λέμε ταχυδακτυλουργικά κόλπα.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Με το conjuring δίπλα είναι σα να λέμε ταχυδακτυλουργικά κόλπα.



E presto!  Spinning fates.


----------

